# Gator!



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2002)

Hallo!

Kennt jemand das Programm "Gator" oder gator.com ? Folgendes wird bei mir via Ants-Scan zwar gefunden, doch wenn ich das entsprechende Verzeichnis durchstöbere, scheint dort kein Programm dieses namens zu existieren. Hat zufällig irgendjemand eine Ahnung, was es damit auf sich hat? Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Heiko (8 Mai 2002)

Gator ist ein Programm zur Werbeunterstützung von Shareware. Fällt im Großen und Ganzen in den Bereich "Spyware" -> deswegen auch dahin verschoben.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2002)

Mit Ad-aware.
sollte sich Gator entfernen lassen.
Jedenfalls hab ich es damit weg bekommen


----------

